# Importing Movies from the U.S.A to Europe?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I am a big fan of the "*Blu-Ray*" disc and I find the best copies are from the *US*. The "*Criterion Collection*" have a larger selection than what is available here and nine times out of ten they master the films much better.

Sadly the website I used to import from the *US* has gone bust  does anyone import from the *US* to *Europe* and if so who do you use?

I don't use *Amazon* anymore after getting €80 import duty charge. 

*L*


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Ha Ha! Here in the US, I'm jealous of your Masters of Cinema series!

You might try importcds.com. They have very inexpensive international shipping and they take paypal.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

bigshot said:


> Ha Ha! Here in the US, I'm jealous of your Masters of Cinema series!
> 
> You might try importcds.com. They have very inexpensive international shipping and they take paypal.


*The Masters of Cinema* are fine copies to they often have dual format boxes as well which is nice. Any particular films that have caught your eye? Thanks for the link I'll check them out right away.


----------

